# My basement money pit



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

started work on a home theatre last year, working in my spare time, when funds permit...

the room is 'sound proofed", 15x22', 2 levels, carpeted, etc... have lots of small details, and plan on adding remote lights, better projector and screen (currently using a used ebay special), etc... it is functioning as we speak, and I have watched lots of movies....


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Looking good punch!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Where's the beer refrigerator?


Looks like a fun place to be.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow Looks nice Punch
These chairs I seen at a store called "hobo" here would be perfect... nice and comfy and they have the cup holders..they are made for movie spaces like yours


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent project you have there. BTW...that corner on the right makes for a great place to put a life size standing halloween prop


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

And the walls could use some old black and white horror movie posters... Ya know drac, mummy, creature of the black lagoon


----------



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

all great ideas, like I said it is a work in progress, and there is a bucky who resides down there in a bar stool...


----------

